# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  Battle City!

## tilt

I've done 1,8 battlemaps and a handfull or two of tiles ... so its time for a bigger challenge. I really enjoy making battle maps and the ones I've been doing have been city maps - so now I've thought - they should go together with some more - so.. time for Battle City  :Wink: 

The master plan is attached:

WIP: 
E3: Market

Done:
I6: Backyard

C&C is appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## whtknt

I have greatly enjoyed your two previous tiles and found them very useful (I unabashedly say that I "steal" stuff from here all the time, but only for personal use, and I never claim to have created it myself). I look forward to seeing the city fill out. If I may be so bold, a tavern is something that every town needs (and which you seem to have overlooked). Other ideas may include a "punishment" square (perhaps with stocks and a gibbet) and/or a shrine or temple.

----------


## tilt

thanks for that and steal away  :Smile: 
I'm guessing the difference between Inn(E2) and Tavern is that you can't sleep at a tavern (other than across a table) - but I'll probably fit both in. The temple is in I2 ... a punishment square could be a good idea  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

Been a little busy lately so the project has been on hold, but I hope to get a little more free time soon so feel free to come with more input on what the city should contain  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

Oh cool! This looks like a really neat concept!! Love to see what the completed city looks like! Have rep (if it will let me).

----------


## tilt

yeah.. got my fourth pip  :Wink:  .. thanks rav .. and yes, a long way to go yet, but when finished the should be a lot of tiles for making a HUGE battle map, with players running around all over ... could be a problem finding a big enough table though *lol*

----------


## Carnifex

Thanks for the inspiration! Great idea!

----------


## tilt

you're welcome Carnifex. I actually dropped these maps and started on an even bigger scale - and went on a loooong pause when I got a new job 3 years ago... but thought of those battlemaps as early as this morning and how I'd like to continue those.   :Smile:

----------

